# Mbuna tank, want to add a single Black Calvus - thouhts?



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

Let me start by saying this is the BEST forum ever. Very active and so many folks willing to share knowledge and offer good advice.

Anyway, I am still in the research phase of setting up a 55g tank of Mbuna, the reason that I am posting here is that my question surrounds wanting to add a Black Calvus to the mix and I am worried about his food and general happiness since his diet is so diff from Mbuna.

The species that I believe that I will go with (intend to stock all at once from an online store) is as follows - all juvie's except the Calvus. Will try to get small Calvus so he will not eat the juvie's. My intent is to start with 8 fish each in hopes of getting to 1m/6f ratio in the end

Ps. salousi 
Ps. sp. williamsi North Makande (blue lips)
Ps. Cyaneorhabdos Maingano

This seems to be an ok mix of Mbuna - size and aggression wise... I think :roll:

What is the opinion of this form of adding a Calvus to this mix. Eventually, I know the Calvus will help to keep the fry population down, I am ok with that but I do not want to keep the Calvus if he will not be happy/healthy until that time.
:fish:

Thanks as always.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A calvus is typically not capable of competing for food very well, and won't like the activity level and aggression of the mbuna. Not a mix I'd recommend.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, while I was hoping for a different answer I really expect most, if not all, responses will be similar.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

I really do want to add a larger Black fish that can coexist with my Mbuna are there any suggestions?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nothing that I can think of that would do well in a 55 gallon.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> A calvus is typically not capable of competing for food very well, and won't like the activity level and aggression of the mbuna. Not a mix I'd recommend.


+1


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

black mbuna

melanochromis auratus MALE! 



Cajen said:


> I really do want to add a larger Black fish that can coexist with my Mbuna are there any suggestions?


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Acei Ngara get large and are pretty black (purple, really). Not as distinctive as the calvus, but it'd live happily in a mbuna tank.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

I have considerd them. Don't they grow to 6"? Prob not good from a 55g


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

The M Auratus male is a Ger nice fish. I have kept them before. Aggressive cusses but kool fish.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

There is wide disagreement whether acei should be kept in a 55g. I think they can go up to 7", the largest mbuna that I know of (in many ways, they're sized and behave more similar to haps). I know of an LFS that has a strange, 3' long, 3' high mbuna display tank with around a dozen fish, including a HUGE acei ngara who's lived there and done well for many years. I'm not saying that'd always work, but I've seen it first hand.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

One of my LFS has a 6' all male tank that has fish as mean as auratus in with fish as timid as peacocks, but they have an advantage over lowly hobbyists when stocking it. They can just keep trying fish until something works!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello

i have 3 P.acei nagara, they are huge at 5-6 inch now in 67gallon tank
they are the most peaceful mbunas i ever keep. :thumb: 
they even spawned 2 times.



brinkles said:


> One of my LFS has a 6' all male tank that has fish as mean as auratus in with fish as timid as peacocks, but they have an advantage over lowly hobbyists when stocking it. They can just keep trying fish until something works!


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have two in my tank, its a 150 gallon, however, but what I find is that as mentioned earlier, he sometimes misses a meal here or there but for the most part, gets his digs in from time to time as well, I have a gold and a black. I tend to add more food to give it a chance for some to sink , as well as floater pellets mixed in.


----------

